
Why The Aversion to the Low Hanging Fruits? - rizzn
http://siliconangle.com/ver2/2009/08/25/why-the-aversion-to-the-low-hanging-fruits/
======
req2
I'm not sure if this is intended, but the overlap in your <h2> tags hurts my
eyes.

~~~
rizzn
That was a design decision, actually. One that gets mixed reception. We're
considering changing it.

~~~
MaysonL
I have to aay it...

.... talk about low-hanging fruit!

------
rizzn
The conversation unalone and I had last night in the broader context of the
unwillingness by Web 2.0 companies seemingly unable to go for the "unsexy"
monetization solutions.

~~~
frossie
Is there some reference for the statement that they are failing to chase
monetisation solutions because they are "unsexy" as opposed to some other
reason?

~~~
rizzn
Not in the original conversation, but it's referenced a few times in the post.

Unsexy is my snap judgement as to why it's not being pursued... If there's a
better reason why, I'm open to being educated.

